# 5 Horses Stolen from Cheshire



## tkstallions (29 January 2009)

All these Horses were Stolen from Dark Lane, Higher Whitley, Cheshire. WA4 4QF on 10/12/08. Nr Stretton Warrington.  If anyone would like a poster to circulate please pm me with your email address and i will email you a poster, there is still no word and they are still missing, 5yr old boy is fretting for them as he has grew up with them and played with them, (if you visit our website and click on Winnetou's picture you will see him with our Stallion Winnetou). 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 <font color="red"> If anyone sees them or knows were they are please contact Tracy or Ken on  *07768063466*  Thank you </font>






 Stallion 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Mare 









 Colt -Yearling 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Colt - Yearling 





 Colt Foal 
*07768063466*


----------



## Cuffey (29 January 2009)

http://tkstallionsandsportshorses.piczo.com/?g=1&amp;cr=7

and Stolen Horse Register


----------



## annaellie (29 January 2009)

QR Do the horses have freezemarks or anything unusal, am orig from merseyside and ill pass this on to my friends to keep there eyes open. Hope they are found am sorry to hear this bloomin theiving scumbags.


----------



## sandr (29 January 2009)

I have put this on another forum


----------



## tkstallions (1 February 2009)

Hi, Yes The Bay Section C x D Mare is freezemarked 93EZ and they are all micropchipped, she has 1 black leg on the right hind (which can be lethal, haha!), The Tobiano Stallion has a lump on his hind Canon bone (he got stuck at the age of 18 months jumping over a 7 bar gate and cut his leg).

I have managed to upload a poster of the horses to our website or if anyone would like a copy, copy this URL, then click iPaper to print it: 
http://www.esnips.com/doc/0f31154c-4951-...ES-10-11-Dec-08

I anyone has problems with this link please contact me.


----------



## annunziata (4 February 2009)

omg that is so sad I do hope that these horses are returned to you safe and sound


----------



## Nuttymanxmare (8 February 2009)

How awful for you.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









There are some real low lifes out there. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Stunning horses too..


----------



## chestnutcob (9 February 2009)

Don't want to teach you to suck eggs but I would personally email them to any riding establishments / show ground etc, and also to all the web based horses for sale, the coloured especially are very traceable and also the freezemarks.
The more people you can expose this to the better, and the joy of email is its free.  Also contact CHAPS with copies of your marking just in case someone tries to obtain a passport ?
If you've done all this then I apologise.
I do hope they find there way back to you


----------



## Cuffey (9 February 2009)

There are quite a lot of FREEADS out there just google, PRELOVED etc get the pics out as many places as possible

When I check the freezemark on NEDONLINE it does not come up
Is there a 'STOP' on these horses being re-passported
Also the freezemark is not listed as Stolen on Farmkey
A bit more nagging to do if you havent already

I know lots of Irish folk come on here but is there an equivalent Forum in Ireland to post this info on.....anyone??


----------



## tkstallions (17 February 2009)

hi all, just keeping you updated, we still haven't found them and have had no leads, we have already emailed horse sales sites, Studs, ALL P.I.O, Equestrian centres, Studbooks inc CHAPS, Auctions, BHS, NED, BEVA, BEF, Vets, Farriers, tack shops, magazines, Welfare Centres, Rescue Centres, Abbatoirs (especially Turners and Potters), Feedstores, Police Stations that deal with Equines, Forums and I'm still getting more sites to send the poster too,  If anyone knows of any auctions, please let us know, i know about Beeston, holmfirth, Clitheroe, York (27th Feb 09 Broodmare and Youngstock auction at York- going to be there) and Skipton Thanks for All you help, it's most appreciated.


----------



## spotsmum (17 February 2009)

There is sale at Derby every two weeks on a sat.


----------



## cally6008 (11 October 2012)

Still no word on these horses

Malley, bay mare. Freezemark 93EZ is still missing.
Where is she ?


----------

